# Sloane Gardens Club - email addie????



## jgirvine (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the Sloane Gardens Club email address?
Thanks


----------



## Keitht (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know it and there's nothing listed but you could try info@sloanegardensclub.com or admin@.......  The worst that can happen is it bounces back undeliverable.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 13, 2009)

JG,

If Keith's suggestion didn't work - here's their website
http://www.sloanegardensclub.co.uk/index.phtml

You can call them or if you click on the Rental link (on Left side of the homepage) you will be able to send them an email through their website.


Richard


----------



## wrxdoug (Oct 15, 2009)

Sloane gardens club asked that email is reserved for owners only they prefer you call them.  It is a small place just 14 flats so they ask owners not to hand out the email address.  Call them instead it will be better received.  Doug, Owner at Sloane Gardens Club and Allen House.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 16, 2009)

wrxdoug said:


> Sloane gardens club asked that email is reserved for owners only they prefer you call them.  It is a small place just 14 flats so they ask owners not to hand out the email address.  Call them instead it will be better received.  Doug, Owner at Sloane Gardens Club and Allen House.



The phone number is on their website listed in my previous post.


Richard


----------

